# Penis Size ??



## AnjM79 (12 mo ago)

Please don’t laugh, but this is probably the most stupid question ever asked. But it currently worries so much…

At what age does the penis start growing? 

My ods is almost 13 and still very small. It seems like it hasn‘t grown for years. My yds turned 11 in december and I couldn’t help but notice that he is already bigger than his brothter.  
I’m really concerned if this is normal…

Do you remember at what age your boys started with puberty and which signs were first?


----------



## Averyunknown (8 mo ago)

I think everyone is different. There is no rule I don’t think. As long as they’re penis functions normal and there’s no issue I think he’ll probably be fine. If for some reason you have any other cause for concern ask his doctor. I’m sure he’ll be great!


----------



## Patty Pagan (Feb 6, 2019)

it's between 11 and 13 for boys but that's just the usual number, 13 or 14 isn't outside of normal. My boy is almost 12 and it's clear he's about to hit full growth stage


----------



## bugmenot (May 29, 2005)

His foreskin should be partially retractable by now, if not fully. Have him pull back as far as it can without hurting.

That's a sign that development is happening.


----------



## jsave (Mar 22, 2011)

AnjM79 said:


> Please don’t laugh, but this is probably the most stupid question ever asked. But it currently worries so much…
> 
> At what age does the penis start growing?
> 
> ...


So puberty for boys can start is young is 10 and is late 16. If you 13 not showing any signs of puberty first be penis & testicle growth pubic hair later. He may just not be is endowed is his brother is his brother showing signs of puberty ? Also remember you have to measure a penis with erection. Have you scene both boys with erection.? . Also some are growers some are showers. at that age wight can hide the penis. Are other of the boys over wight ? . Also are the boys circumcised. A long foreskin can make a penis look bigger. Hope I help and hope you see this I know the post been up for some time.


----------



## Lindsey01 (5 mo ago)

I agree that everyone is different and it really doesn't matter. It was an issue I'm sure by now the child's doctor would have noticed and said something.


----------



## mamagrey13 (2 mo ago)

Patty Pagan said:


> it's between 11 and 13 for boys but that's just the usual number, 13 or 14 isn't outside of normal. My boy is almost 12 and it's clear he's about to hit full growth stage


What is considered full growth stage? My oldest is almost 11 and probably 3.5in. Should he expect more growth?


----------



## jsave (Mar 22, 2011)

mamagrey13 said:


> What is considered full growth stage? My oldest is almost 11 and probably 3.5in. Should he expect more growth?


Yes boys use a Tanner scale for puberty at 11 he probably a 3 out 5 at the most his genitalia will rech full adult size at 15 to 18 years out average is 16. The average erect penis is 5.5 inches


----------



## mamagrey13 (2 mo ago)

jsave said:


> Yes boys use a Tanner scale for puberty at 11 he probably a 3 out 5 at the most his genitalia will rech full adult size at 15 to 18 years out average is 16. The average erect penis is 5.5 inches


That is helpful to know. Is that 5.5in hard or soft.


----------



## jsave (Mar 22, 2011)

mamagrey13 said:


> That is helpful to know. Is that 5.5in hard or soft.


Hard "erections" 

Does he have pubic hair . Under arm hair. ? That tall you if he started puberty. Ejaculating starts about 1 year from the start of puberty.
The first signs are growing testicles and penis but normally only he know that.


----------



## mamagrey13 (2 mo ago)

jsave said:


> Hard "erections"
> 
> Does he have pubic hair . Under arm hair. ? That tall you if he started puberty. Ejaculating starts about 1 year from the start of puberty.
> The first signs are growing testicles and penis but normally only he know that.


Ok thank you. He is 3.5 soft and probably almost 4in when erect. I have noticed a few wisps of blond pubic hair at bath time but nothing under his arms. I dont think he is ejeculating yet but I have noticed him playing around down there a fair amount. Oh the joys of growing up.


----------



## jsave (Mar 22, 2011)

mamagrey13 said:


> Ok thank you. He is 3.5 soft and probably almost 4in when erect. I have noticed a few wisps of blond pubic hair at bath time but nothing under his arms. I dont think he is ejeculating yet but I have noticed him playing around down there a fair amount. Oh the joys of growing up.


Sounds like just starting puberty "NORMAL"
is for playing with him self at this age a lot boys start masturbating very normal just remind him this private. also if he not circumcised to make shur his foreskin forward when he done. And he soon have to start wishing under it.


----------



## mamagrey13 (2 mo ago)

jsave said:


> Sounds like just starting puberty "NORMAL"
> is for playing with him self at this age a lot boys start masturbating very normal just remind him this private. also if he not circumcised to make shur his foreskin forward when he done. And he soon have to start wishing under it.


Both of my boys are circumcised so we dont have to worry about foreskin hygiene. However I had read that without the foreskin there is less lubrication and more friction when they start to masturbate. Should I consider getting them some lube to help with that? Is that weird for a mom to do?


----------



## Vary-Cherry (2 mo ago)

AnjM79 said:


> Please don’t laugh, but this is probably the most stupid question ever asked. But it currently worries so much…
> 
> At what age does the penis start growing?
> 
> ...


I have 3 Boys, 12, 14, 16.

Puberty in boys starts as early as 8 but usually with a boy the pubic hair will start around age 11 or 12. Ejaculation will start around a year after the first signs of pubic hair and will usually happen in nocturnal emissions (also known as wet dreams). The penis itself is always growing from when they are born right up until they complete puberty (at a slow pace until puberty begins) which can take as long as age 19 for some males. Once puberty begins the penis can grow rapidly an additional 3-5 inches. For most boys the penis is completely grown by age 15 or 16 and whatever size it is then, is the size it's going to be for the rest of his life.


----------



## Vary-Cherry (2 mo ago)

mamagrey13 said:


> Both of my boys are circumcised so we dont have to worry about foreskin hygiene. However I had read that without the foreskin there is less lubrication and more friction when they start to masturbate. Should I consider getting them some lube to help with that? Is that weird for a mom to do?


All 3 of my boys are fully circumcised and Lube has never been required for that activity. But every male is different.

Talk to them about it, ask if they think they need it. If so, go out and get them some. No harm in that.


----------



## sarawills (2 mo ago)

Vary-Cherry said:


> All 3 of my boys are fully circumcised and Lube has never been required for that activity. But every male is different.
> 
> Talk to them about it, ask if they think they need it. If so, go out and get them some. No harm in that.


My oldest is circumcised and soon after I caught on the the fact he was masturbating I proactively bought him some lube and I think he always uses it now. Have your son's ever tired it to know if they would prefer it?


----------



## jsave (Mar 22, 2011)

Vary-Cherry said:


> I have 3 Boys, 12, 14, 16.
> 
> Puberty in boys starts as early as 8 but usually with a boy the pubic hair will start around age 11 or 12. Ejaculation will start around a year after the first signs of pubic hair and will usually happen in nocturnal emissions (also known as wet dreams). The penis itself is always growing from when they are born right up until they complete puberty (at a slow pace until puberty begins) which can take as long as age 19 for some males. Once puberty begins the penis can grow rapidly an additional 3-5 inches. For most boys the penis is completely grown by age 15 or 16 and whatever size it is then, is the size it's going to be for the rest of his life.


Very well said. 👏


----------



## mamagrey13 (2 mo ago)

sarawills said:


> My oldest is circumcised and soon after I caught on the the fact he was masturbating I proactively bought him some lube and I think he always uses it now. Have your son's ever tired it to know if they would prefer it?


Maybe I'm ignorant but why would they need lube to masturbate?


----------



## jsave (Mar 22, 2011)

mamagrey13 said:


> Maybe I'm ignorant but why would they need lube to masturbate?


Boy how are circumcised don't have the foreskin to glad over the gland "head of penis" so some use lube to prevent friction


----------



## mamagrey13 (2 mo ago)

jsave said:


> Boy how are circumcised don't have the foreskin to glad over the gland "head of penis" so some use lube to prevent friction


Oh ok I guess that makes sense. I would have never thought to buy any for my child lol.


----------



## erinn82 (2 mo ago)

mamagrey13 said:


> Oh ok I guess that makes sense. I would have never thought to buy any for my child lol.


As a mom with two circumcised boys one of whom is a hormonal preteen I have never felt the need to buy them lube and from what I can tell they are doing just fine.


----------



## jsave (Mar 22, 2011)

erinn82 said:


> As a mom with two circumcised boys one of whom is a hormonal preteen I have never felt the need to buy them lube and from what I can tell they are doing just fine.


Most don't need it. Or use it. Some teenagers sneak some lotion every now and then. Lol


----------



## Patty Pagan (Feb 6, 2019)

Ha! Like lack of a handy lube will stop them…


----------



## sarawills (2 mo ago)

erinn82 said:


> As a mom with two circumcised boys one of whom is a hormonal preteen I have never felt the need to buy them lube and from what I can tell they are doing just fine.


It's definitely not needed but could provide a different sensation for them to try. Having some lotion in the bathroom could also give them a similar experience.


----------



## Vary-Cherry (2 mo ago)

sarawills said:


> My oldest is circumcised and soon after I caught on the the fact he was masturbating I proactively bought him some lube and I think he always uses it now. Have your son's ever tired it to know if they would prefer it?


Not that I know of


----------



## bugmenot (May 29, 2005)

It's very weird that people amputate healthy body tissue.


----------



## erinn82 (2 mo ago)

bugmenot said:


> It's very weird that people amputate healthy body tissue.


It's not that I set out to have it done. It's just what was done in the part of the country where they were born. I'm sure if we live somewhere where the culture was different we might not have. What convinced you to leave yours intact?


----------



## Patty Pagan (Feb 6, 2019)

erinn82 said:


> It's not that I set out to have it done. It's just what was done in the part of the country where they were born. I'm sure if we live somewhere where the culture was different we might not have. What convinced you to leave yours intact?


That’s the way Nature made him


----------



## bugmenot (May 29, 2005)

mamagrey13 said:


> Both of my boys are circumcised so we dont have to worry about foreskin hygiene. However I had read that without the foreskin there is less lubrication and more friction when they start to masturbate. Should I consider getting them some lube to help with that? Is that weird for a mom to do?


You're acting like it's rocket science.

It's actually much, much easier to take care of when it's intact as nature intended.


----------



## bugmenot (May 29, 2005)

erinn82 said:


> It's not that I set out to have it done. It's just what was done in the part of the country where they were born. I'm sure if we live somewhere where the culture was different we might not have. What convinced you to leave yours intact?


Well, it's not my decision to amputate healthy body tissue that I don't own.

Every "yes reason" is, frankly, false.

"He'll be the only one in the locker room who isn't."
Not only is this not the case, but people don't look...and those who do sure don't call attention to the fact they're looking. People also use towels. The only people who really shower are football and basketball players. If people are shy about changing (like say, at the pool), they can always go into a toilet stall.

And what about a HS girls locker room? If someone has a poofy inner labia, imagine the reaction if the person beside her was all "Ewww! Jessica has huge lips between her legs!!" I'd imagine the reaction/fallout would be similar in either locker room.

"It's unhygienic."
Really? It's somehow unhygienic to keep the urethra covered up inside the poopy diaper?

"His dad is."
So? It's not like they'll compare. And if they do, the first thing the kid will notice is the size. By the time he learns he's not circumcised, well, when was the last time anyone of us compared our genitals with our parents?

Religious reasons.
The only people who do this are Jewish people and (I think) Muslims, although Islam doesn't explicitly require it. (Many years ago, I knew an intact Muslim.)

I can't speak for other countries, but the US Constitution allows for freedom of religion. What if the kid grows up to denounce all religion?

"It'll look bigger."
Ummm, you're removing something.

"He won't be able to urinate."
Really? And yes, I've heard this as a reason.

"He won't get girls/boys in HS."
What if your daughter gets shunned by some boy for the size/shape of her labia? A lot of intact men (famous and otherwise) have had sex with no issues. In fact, the vast majority of men around the world are whole and healthy.

"He could have health problems."
Just like any other body part, deal with it if that health issue arises. We don't remove kidneys, gall bladders, breast buds or whatever else just because "my dad's neighbor had an issue."

Oh and the fact that babies can die from being mutilated. Nobody has ever died from having a foreskin.


----------



## erinn82 (2 mo ago)

bugmenot said:


> Well, it's not my decision to amputate healthy body tissue that I don't own.
> 
> Every "yes reason" is, frankly, false.
> 
> ...


This is all stuff that I know now, all thought it is sadly too late. I didn't know any better when my boys where born. Since then I have moved to an area were it is more common for boys to be left intact. I have many mothers of my sons friends and have learned the truth. If I could go back and do it again I would leave them intact.


----------



## sarawills (2 mo ago)

erinn82 said:


> This is all stuff that I know now, all thought it is sadly too late. I didn't know any better when my boys where born. Since then I have moved to an area were it is more common for boys to be left intact. I have many mothers of my sons friends and have learned the truth. If I could go back and do it again I would leave them intact.


Sorry to hear that. I too am a regret mom. I circumcised my first son before I know the facts. Thankfully I had a second chance with my second son. Besides the removal of the foreskin, have you noticed any additional damage to your son's penis from being circumcised? My oldest was lucky that the everything was fine afterwards but I have heard horror stories.


----------



## erinn82 (2 mo ago)

sarawills said:


> Sorry to hear that. I too am a regret mom. I circumcised my first son before I know the facts. Thankfully I had a second chance with my second son. Besides the removal of the foreskin, have you noticed any additional damage to your son's penis from being circumcised? My oldest was lucky that the everything was fine afterwards but I have heard horror stories.


I dont think so. Both boys seem to look and function normally from what I can tell.


----------



## sarawills (2 mo ago)

erinn82 said:


> I dont think so. Both boys seem to look and function normally from what I can tell.


Thats good to hear. The only thing that I have noticed is that my intact son seems to be larger then my oldest son was at the same age. But that could have nothing to do with circumcision.


----------



## erinn82 (2 mo ago)

sarawills said:


> Thats good to hear. The only thing that I have noticed is that my intact son seems to be larger then my oldest son was at the same age. But that could have nothing to do with circumcision.


Interesting. I'm not sure if that would be related to circumcision or not. I would assume all boys are different but have not notices much variation with my boys.


----------



## Patty Pagan (Feb 6, 2019)

sarawills said:


> Sorry to hear that. I too am a regret mom. I circumcised my first son before I know the facts. Thankfully I had a second chance with my second son. Besides the removal of the foreskin, have you noticed any additional damage to your son's penis from being circumcised? My oldest was lucky that the everything was fine afterwards but I have heard horror stories.


The horror stories alone should be enough to scare anyone into leaving them be. The sad truth is that circumcision became popular in America during one of our many anti-sex waves, it was touted as a means to stop masturbation, along with Graham crackers and corn flakes


----------



## sarawills (2 mo ago)

Patty Pagan said:


> The horror stories alone should be enough to scare anyone into leaving them be. The sad truth is that circumcision became popular in America during one of our many anti-sex waves, it was touted as a means to stop masturbation, along with Graham crackers and corn flakes


That is a sad and silly reason. I can tell you with certainty that both my cut and uncut son play with themselves just as much as the other.


----------



## KidsPenis (2 mo ago)

My intact boy tries to retract his foreskin sometimes. I don’t think circumscision is necessary, but I think your boss will be fine. I have one question: does circumcised boys have erections?


----------



## KidsPenis (2 mo ago)

KidsPenis said:


> My intact boy tries to retract his foreskin sometimes. I don’t think circumscision is necessary, but I think your boss will be fine. I have one question: does circumcised boys have erections?


Sorry, I meant boys, and not boss. 
My intact son has erections sometimes. Is that fine? if yes, do circumcised boys also have erections?


----------



## sarawills (2 mo ago)

KidsPenis said:


> Sorry, I meant boys, and not boss.
> My intact son has erections sometimes. Is that fine? if yes, do circumcised boys also have erections?


Yes. All boys get erections from the time they are in the womb on.


----------



## beachmom5 (Dec 8, 2012)

KidsPenis said:


> Sorry, I meant boys, and not boss.
> My intact son has erections sometimes. Is that fine? if yes, do circumcised boys also have erections?


Yes, absolutely normal either way. Nearly every guy wakes up with an erection in the morning and before you go accusing them of dreaming about a woman, it's natural. As their bodies relax the blood vessels do so as well and in doing so deliver more blood to their penis. Ever wonder why they tend to send you away in the morning or make a mad dash to the bathroom?


----------



## jsave (Mar 22, 2011)

So circumcised boy and intact boys have erection. Some intact boys have more sensation but that may or may not be true. But I can say for shur circumcised boys of all age do get erections and in the morning the big problem is aiming or holding it tall your morning wood gone.


----------



## beachmom5 (Dec 8, 2012)

jsave said:


> So circumcised boy and intact boys have erection. Some intact boys have more sensation but that may or may not be true. But I can say for shur circumcised boys of all age do get erections and in the morning the big problem is aiming or holding it tall your morning wood gone.


Having 3 boys and a husband the aiming with morning wood was a rather messy issue and stressful for them. As I'm told it's difficult to direct it down into a toilet as doing so stops the flow at a time they really need to pee. After realizing the issue our house rule was if the guys were going to take a shower to do so then and pee as they shower or as the water's warming, otherwise to step out the back door. That was the end of the mess and the stress.


----------



## jsave (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes the shower is a definite way to make it work I used to like it when I was camping I could just step out the back door of my tent at scouts and let it go


----------

